# Good news for Montana boaters



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Court upholds stream access law
An outstanding victory for PLWA - Public Land / Water Access Association, Inc and the public voter over the James Cox Kennedy and his Cox Enterprises minions.

Here's a picture of my brother Tom (I've got an extension ladder and I'm not afraid to use it!) Malloy launching onto the Ruby River as part of the 2013 UP YOURS! FLOAT:


----------



## Billy Goat (Feb 3, 2011)

Yay!! Eat the rich.


----------

